

Ask HN: is this reddit? - keyle

Posts about world news, plane crash survivals... What's happening?<p>"Hacker news" - I was always hoping that the title would give it away.<p>I refrain from upvoting that stuff. I hope you will too.<p>And if you finally came to your senses, please don't submit stuff like that. It's ok to have a slow news day.<p>Thank you, and I apologize for the rumblings of an old fart.
======
bdfh42
Everyone can also assist by "flagging" off topic posts.

